# Rant: Stop Using the Ken Burns Effect Please!



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a very short rant. I have been looking at houses for awhile and every so called virtual tour is just photos with this stupid Ken Burns effect. 

JUST STOP THE MADNESS

It is not a way to look at pictures. 

End of rant for now.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

One of my many screen savers does this. It's pretty miserable. Reminds me of those cheap old Marvel Comics cartoons where they panned across still frame panels.


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree completely, although it's still not as bad as how much I hate HDR photographs as well, especially the bad ones.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

I feel for Ken Burns, actually...it's like his name is being taken in vain all the time. Back in the day that was called a 2D DVE effect, but 'Ken Burns Effect' sounds...uh, I dunno, less techy and more creative.

I am, however, a frequent offender. What I have tried to do, over the last number of years, is to try to 'enhance' the KBE by slicing the photo up in Photoshop and animate layers separately. That is a time-consuming proposition, however.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I detest HDR but Ken Burns effect is my preference for watching my hi-rez travel photos in random on the 27" Cinema as it continually provides surprises by altering the framing and interest points of the photos so they appear different each time.

I much prefer the subtle motion and change over a static slide show.

It's as if I get to see dozens of different crops so magnifies the number of views I have of travel and detail emerges that can be missed in the static framing.

•••



> I am, however, a frequent offender. What I have tried to do, over the last number of years, is to try to 'enhance' the KBE by slicing the photo up in Photoshop and animate layers separately. That is a time-consuming proposition, however.


I've seen that and done well it is truly a wonderful effect but I can imagine the work.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> I detest HDR ...



MacDoc, I'm curious about your dislike of HDR (assuming it's High Dynamic Range you're referring to). It seems to me to be similar to darkroom dodging and burning, and using variable contrast paper, something we all did 'in the day.' Is it that it's automatic in a camera?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

lmao, I just checked a couple of movies I put together and there it is. this wonderful ken burns effect. So I am offender.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Everybody is.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not automatic in my camera and would be turned off if it was.
Just google HDR photos to see the horror.


----------

